# Toowoomba Homebrew



## Gregos (19/5/15)

I was passing through Toowoomba today, I called in to the Homebrew Shop on James St just to pick-up some hops, well what a hell of a nice bunch of guys there, took me out the back where they had a couple of 50 litre Braumiesters chugging away,tried a couple of their IPA's, I spotted some serious looking shiny stuff that has the potential to brew a shit load of beer in them when installed.
So if your passing call in and see Peter and the boys they have a great little set up.
No Affiliation, never been there until today,just great to meet some nice guys with the same passion as all of us on this site.


----------



## NeilArge (19/5/15)

Gregos said:


> I was passing through Toowoomba today, I called in to the Homebrew Shop on James St just to pick-up some hops, well what a hell of a nice bunch of guys there, took me out the back where they had a couple of 50 litre Braumiesters chugging away,tried a couple of their IPA's, I spotted some serious looking shiny stuff that has the potential to brew a shit load of beer in them when installed.
> So if your passing call in and see Peter and the boys they have a great little set up.
> No Affiliation, never been there until today,just great to meet some nice guys with the same passion as all of us on this site.


Couldn't agree with you more, Gregos. Excellent service, great enthusiasm and very ruddy helpful.


----------



## Beersuit (20/5/15)

Thanks Gregos I'm glad you liked our shop and IPAs. We take pride in being as friendly and helpful as we possibly can. 
And yes that shiny bling will be able to make some serious beer.


----------



## RdeVjun (20/5/15)

Hear hear, Pete, Anthony & co. have really turned the shop around in the last few years, before then I had some concerns about the shop's style and approach, but I am glad to report that's no longer the case. Nowadays its always a pleasure to swing by, sadly that isn't very often as I've moved to the big smoke however there's now a burgeoning craft brewing scene around the region, thanks in no small part to the staff's enthusiasm, knowledge and great service plus support for the new homebrew club. The inventory range and quality is now vastly improved plus their advice is always constructive, while all grain is no longer a dirty word. Highly recommended.
No affiliation, simply a very satisfied customer.


----------

